# Mikrofon funktioniert nicht



## Ozonschicht (3. November 2009)

Hallo liebe user,
Ich hab das problem, dass mein Mikrofon nicht  funktioniert.
Das Mikro. funktioniert bei meinem Bruders pc also hat es nichts mit dem Mikro zu tun.
Aber wenn ich das mikro rein stecke werden meine lautsprächer stumm.
Hat es was mit dem PC zu tun oder muss man Einstellungen vornehmen?
Mein altes Mikro funktionierte schon so ohne einstellungen.
Danke im voraus


----------



## PC Heini (3. November 2009)

Grüss Dich

Schau mal in der Systemsteuerung bei Sounds und Audiogeräte, im Reiter Audio beim Microfon/Lautstärke, ob das Häkchen gesetzt ist.


----------



## Ozonschicht (4. November 2009)

Oh, danke dir 
Klappt


----------

